# PI-Zeichen im JLabel



## Caesar (1. Mrz 2006)

Wie kann man in einem JLabel das PI-Zeichen schreiben? Wenn ich das Zeichen im Quellcode schreibe, zeigt er auf dem JLabel nur ein Fragezeichen an. Wenn ich die Schriftart Symbol wähle und ein 'p' schreibe, was z.B. in Word ein PI-Zeichen wird, wird ein ganz normales 'p' auf dem JLabel dargestellt.


----------



## Roar (1. Mrz 2006)

der unicode code für pi lautet 03c0.
hättste aber auch wirklich selber nachgucken können :roll:


----------



## Guest (1. Mrz 2006)

ok, hast Recht  
danke!


----------



## javanese (1. Mrz 2006)

Hi Caesar,

Prinzipiell musst du das PI Zeichen über Unicode schreiben. Hierzu kannst du im String den du auf das Label 
setzen willst z.B label.setText( "\u03C0" ) angeben, dann wird das Pi Zeichen gezeichnet.

03C0 -> ist sozusagen die eindeutige ID des PI Zeichens im Unicode. Mit \u machst du java verständlich
das unicode folgt.

Weitere Unicode Konstanten bzw. Zeichen findest du auf www.unicode.org/charts/


----------

